# One more



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Didn't really plan on going today but did anyways. Couldn't catch any bait except for one lady fish that got me one lil shark and a 50lb ray.

New Technique: For those manly types that want to shave their legs but don't want to use a girly razor, just hold one of these lil sharks on your leg and let it thrash around a bit. PRESTO, all the hair is gone (and some skin too).


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Looks like a Blacktip???


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Nice sharks Todd! Have you tried using the rays for bait yet? The cownose rays are shark candy! Put on a 10-15lb chunk and get ready for a big Bull!!! Good Luck!! UGLY


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Yes, I prefer it as the other stuff (catfishes) tend to leave it alone. This ray was towards the end of the couple hours I went and I did stare at it for a bit deciding if I wanted to chop it up to throw a chunk out and decided against it since it was a larger ray and I would have kilt it to use just a small portion of it. I don't have a lot of storage area in the barracks mini fridge.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Are you catching these in the surf or sound side? 

Props to always producing nice sharks! I have been trying for a couple months and the best I have done is lost one about that size right at the beach. Either that or giant reds.


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Personally I wouldn't believe a word this guy (Todd) says, I hear he recycles photos and is a regular whiz with photoshop.

See Todd, sarcasm doesn't always work when it typed.....


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Here are some photos he gave to me a while back. See how he masterfully and cunningly blends and mask the pixels so you cant even tell its shopped!


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

...


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Remember the 22+ pound trout in general discussion? BAM! 72 POUND TROUT! With one hand!!!


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

someone's got jokes. you should be one of those comedians on the tv


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

I know, right!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

I hate to say it, but those are pretty funny. The one with all the whale sharks in the picture made me just blow coffee out my nose. Todd, what do you use for whale sharks in the surf?


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I saw winner for the funniest thread this year...


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

C'mon Todd they want to know what you caught the whale shark on, was gulp alive krill, outfishes other bait right? Says so on the package?


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Don't hate.


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Participate!


----------

